

Skype Enables Video Calls on 17 More Android Devices - tilt
http://mashable.com/2011/08/04/skype-video-android/

======
nodata
Skype on Android has (had?) a very annoying feature which made me uninstall
it: if you exit Skype, it will start itself up again after a few minutes. Even
if you force close it from a task manager.

Edit: looks like it's fixed - Skype stays closed when you kill it. Would be
nice if they added the ability to save your password though. Without it, I
can't use Skype, my password is too complicated.

